# Locker door needed - HELP



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

We have just had the bed removed in our S820 and had it replaced with cabinets......a big job!

There has been a 'mix up' by the company who did it and they were a cabinet door short - they were very embarresed and have been trying to get another one only to be told by Hymer that they can't!

This leaves us with a lovely job, except for a missing locker door!

Anyone know of any place that we might get a door?......Please......


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

I have now spoken with Hymer in Germany and they confirm that they can no longer supply a cabinet door. They only stopped making these motorhomes five years ago.


I have now asked if they can put me directly in touch with their furniture manufacturers.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My only thought could be a scrapped (crashed) Hymer. www.breakeryard.com/cars/newmake/FORD/HYMER.aspx 
I am sure that you will manage to find the door in excellent condition if only you can find an otherwise well cared for model. There were and are so many about and I doubt if there were that many variations of doors, all you need to find initially is a 2006 model and work from there.
Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, you don't say who did the job, shouldn't they be trying to source a door?

Get them to try this company...

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Pete


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi 

I thought they used Hamiltons

Ian


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you put your location in your profile you may get a reply from a local cabinet maker who can copy the door.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

magnums of grimsby stock a lot of doors


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, Hambiltons did the work - they thought they had a complete kit but missounted the doors. They are trying to get a door but not having much luck.
I don't really have a fixed address (I work for the Caravan Club).

Thing is, I am fussy - I want a perfect match. I paid for a matching set of cabinets. A bit dissapointed at the moment, though I understand that Hambiltons have a good reputation so I am hopefull that they will come through.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Door*

When we changed the layout of our hymer we sourced a perfect match of wood from O'Leary's.


----------

